# Program guide should say if a program is a repeat



## frozzbite (Oct 31, 2009)

I reckon it would be a triffik idea if Tivo told us that a program was a repeat.
Most other TV guides have a simple (r) inserted with the program info.
This would quickly help to make a decision to either select record or go through the upcoming episode procedure.,.,.,.,.,. i still luv me tivo:up:


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

Uh, it does. An "R", just like you said. However, it's often misused (e.g. tomorrow night's SNL is flagged as "R" on my TiVo), or not used when needed. Fortunately the "R" seems to be treated as cosmetic by the TiVo, and it uses the Original Air Date to really decide if something is new.


----------



## frozzbite (Oct 31, 2009)

G'day wmcbrine,.,I have to disagree mate,because I have never seen the Tivo program guide say if the program is a repeat(R)when it clearly is when the paper tv guides say so.
If I think that I may have seen the program a while back,I have to look it up in my local newspaper tv guide to make sure.
Other reasons to know if it is a repeat is that it might be wasting space and also it might be unnecessarily going to compromise another channel that I need not record if I've already seen the program a while back. 
Are you in Aussie or elsewhere.I've been told that Tivo's features aint all the same everywhere.
Frozzbite PissStop:up:,.,I'm thinking that maybe we are swamped with choices and forget what the telly was like 30 years ago,.,BUT I AINT GOING BACK TO THE DARK OLD BLACK AND WHITE DAYS,.,EGAD


----------



## WhiskeyTango (Sep 20, 2006)

frozzbite said:


> G'day wmcbrine,.,I have to disagree mate,because I have never seen the Tivo program guide say if the program is a repeat(R)when it clearly is when the paper tv guides say so.
> If I think that I may have seen the program a while back,I have to look it up in my local newspaper tv guide to make sure.
> Other reasons to know if it is a repeat is that it might be wasting space and also it might be unnecessary compromising another channel reason I
> Are you in Aussie or elsewhere.I've been told that Tivo aint all the same everywhere.
> I'm thinking that maybe we are swamped with choices and forget what the telly was like 30 years ago,.,BUT I AINT GOING BACK TO THE DARK OLD BLACK AND WHITE DAYS,.,EGAD


You must be having some Aussie related issues then. Both topics you have posted to are not a problem in the US (this and the TV volume controls). Perhaps you should call Tivo and check in with them.


----------

